# jdom hasChildren()?



## shark95 (21. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit jdom prüfen, ob ein Element ein Child hat? Es gibt leider keine hasChildren Methode... Hat einer von euch eine Idee?

lg


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Feb 2011)

Es gibt aber die Methode getChildren(), was eine Liste zurück gibt auf der man dann size() aufrufen kann


----------

